# Can't remove Corsair icue



## NTM2003 (Jul 28, 2018)

I can't uninstall Corsair icue error pops up saying error applying transform patch are valid. And also I can't update anything. And here I thought cosair was better then Razer someone please help me remove this shitty software so I can reinstall it


----------



## Totally (Jul 28, 2018)

May I suggest the nuclear option? Shuttle anything you'd like to keep to another hd. Then factory reset from the settings, only way to be sure


----------



## NTM2003 (Jul 28, 2018)

That's what I was trying to avoid but if I have to do that I will. Update doing a system reset now so hopefully this will solve my problem. Sure is taking for ever


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 1, 2018)

Yeah... had a patch issue with Corsair Link software not too long ago. Their installers are utter junk, break for no reason.

Break it altogether: manually remove the folder with the files, try to reinstall, and if failure: remove registry entry and reinstall from scratch. You can always format things later. Your last sentence cracked me up btw. lol



NTM2003 said:


> help me remove this shitty software so I can reinstall it


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 1, 2018)

before wiping OS ...

1.  I don't recall an uninstaller being available from Corsair, call TS and have them guide you thru it manually.

2.  Try Piriform uninstaller, some users reported success w/ same.

3.  Stop any running services involvng Corsair; delete the install folder, then use a registry cleaner to remove all Link related entries.  

4.  https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...lock-programs-from-being-installed-or-removed


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 1, 2018)

NTM2003 said:


> I can't uninstall Corsair icue error pops up saying error applying transform patch are valid. And also I can't update anything. And here I thought cosair was better then Razer someone please help me remove this shitty software so I can reinstall it



Utilize this first, go to directories where files lay at unlock them.
http://www.emptyloop.com/unlocker/

Try this
https://www.revouninstaller.com


----------



## NTM2003 (Aug 2, 2018)

I've already did a system reset and reinstalled everything no problems. Problem solved it was the simple thing for me to do. I haven't been using my PC as much anyways.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 2, 2018)

NTM2003 said:


> I've already did a system reset and reinstalled everything no problems. Problem solved it was the simple thing for me to do. I haven't been using my PC as much anyways.



Well what I posted is incase you have this problem again or someone else does.


----------

